# Pre-Emulsion coated screens from SilkScreeningSupplies.com



## distantcowboy (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever used one of these? I am brand new to the silkscreening deal and I was trying to round up supplies when I ran across this:

Wood 20x24 110 Mesh White check out "*Additional Recommended Options"*

It seems like a pretty good deal considering how much it costs for emulsion and the fact that I have no idea what I'm doing lol. I would hate to buy a screen and a tub of emulsion only to screw it up the first time. Has anyone tried this out? Also, how much use can you expect to get out of one screen? For example, if I have a hot selling shirt, how many times could I expect to squeegee over that screen before I start to lose quality due to wear.

Thanks


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like as long as you get the right emulsion for the type of ink you are using, it should last a really long time (thousands of prints). The exposure time is really important, and will be widely different depending on what type of emulsion you are exposing. Hopefully they would give you some exposure-time info when you order. Also it can help the durability of the stencil to post-expose it. After you wash out the image, set the screen out in the sun or back on the exposure unit to make sure the emulsion has totally hardened.


----------



## distantcowboy (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok cool thanks for the reply. I figured since I'm just starting out and trying to get a feel for everything, it would be best for me to buy the precoated screen. That would save me money on emulsion and a screen coater for right now. I would hope that they would include the exposure time with the screen. Have you ever ordered from them? Are they pretty reliable?


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never ordered from them but it seems like they are a pretty major player for supplies, on the internet at least. To be honest this is the first I've seen pre-coated screens - seems like a decent idea, only a problem if you mess up the burn. If you have a local shop they can prob. re-coat it for you for a few bucks.


----------



## distantcowboy (Jan 26, 2009)

What happens if you mess up on a burn? Is the mesh and everything ruined or is there a way to remove the emulsion and re coat it? I see a lot of people talking about having to "reclaim" screens. What does this mean?


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

You can use emulsion remover to take the emulsion off, degreaser to get the mesh really clean, dry it, and coat it again. This is called reclaim and can be done thousands of time to the same mesh. and when the mesh wears out you can still use the old frame and have it re-meshed.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

distantcowboy said:


> Ok cool thanks for the reply. I figured since I'm just starting out and trying to get a feel for everything, it would be best for me to buy the precoated screen. That would save me money on emulsion and a screen coater for right now. I would hope that they would include the exposure time with the screen. Have you ever ordered from them? Are they pretty reliable?


you would hope it came with instructions, looks like you do some good re-search on finding these, but you didnt even bother to read that it includes instructions.

i wouldnt buy those, what are you going to do when you have a job to do and you screw it up, by the time you order and have another one shipped your customer is going to go elsewhere. if i were you i would learn to coat a screen. its not to hard once you get the hang of it. not to mention there a bit over priced. i bet a local screen printer in your area would do them for less. i didnt read to much on them, but how do you determain how thick they lay down the emulsion, thats a big factor aswell. 

learn to do it, you will be way better off, and you wont have to worry about ordering an over priced item, you are trying to save money right


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

screen making is one of, if not the most important aspects of the trade, learn to do it yourself.

i've broken it down, it only costs about 50 cents a screen for emulsion, maybe another quarter to relcaim it, if that.


----------



## distantcowboy (Jan 26, 2009)

amp267 said:


> you would hope it came with instructions, looks like you do some good re-search on finding these, *but you didnt even bother to read that it includes instructions*.
> 
> i wouldnt buy those, what are you going to do when you have a job to do and you screw it up, by the time you order and have another one shipped your customer is going to go elsewhere. if i were you i would learn to coat a screen. its not to hard once you get the hang of it. not to mention there a bit over priced. i bet a local screen printer in your area would do them for less. i didnt read to much on them, but how do you determain how thick they lay down the emulsion, thats a big factor aswell.
> 
> learn to do it, you will be way better off, and you wont have to worry about ordering an over priced item, you are trying to save money right


Sorry I got excited lol


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

totally agreed, i have to say it is the most important.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

distantcowboy said:


> Sorry I got excited lol


it happens


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This company is a good company, I buy a lot of my supplies from them.

I agree, you should learn to coat the screens yourself. For the cost of 3 or 4 of their pre-coating charges, you could buy the coater and emulsion for 30 screens.


----------



## Somighty (Aug 29, 2008)

I also agree with coating your own screens. 

Take the time to learn how to coat your own screens. Granted you will mess up a few times, but in my honest opinion... those mess ups are the best opportunities to learn from. It is one of the most important processes in screen printing, and you'll see why. There is tons of useful info on this forum. Infact, this is where I learned how to do everything... especially coating my screens. 

If you're a visual person, silkscreeningsupplies even has videos on how to coat your screens on youtube.


advice to keep in mind:
1. keep plenty of shop towel handy (the blue thicker tissue paper)
2. always give your emulsion a good mix.
3. store your emulsion in a dark, cool and dry area.
4. have fun and be patient!


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i have thought of buying these type of screens too. i am in a wheelchair and dont have the balance required to coat a screen. (if i lean over and pull up like all the instuction videos and books say i am liable to fall over) so i have been considering doing that so i can get do some minor screen printing myself. the company i was looking at was xpresscreen.com and i know they sell pre emulsed rolls. maybe a roll where if you screw up you can just pull and cut more material would be better for you too.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

agensop said:


> i have thought of buying these type of screens too. i am in a wheelchair and dont have the balance required to coat a screen. (if i lean over and pull up like all the instuction videos and books say i am liable to fall over) so i have been considering doing that so i can get do some minor screen printing myself. the company i was looking at was xpresscreen.com and i know they sell pre emulsed rolls. maybe a roll where if you screw up you can just pull and cut more material would be better for you too.


Is there a way you can have someone help you emulsion the screens? You may also mount a 2 x 4 piece of wood against a wall to make a wall mount bracket and place your screens so that it is easier for you to emulsion screens without having to bend over at all.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

no one to help out at this time but if i eventually get into screen printing i will get something pre emulsed so that i wouldnt have to deal worry about things.

but for now i am going the sublimation and inkjet transfer route, bad thing about that is that i cant do darks which does suck. but i can deal with that right now for most stuff.



TshirtGuru said:


> Is there a way you can have someone help you emulsion the screens? You may also mount a 2 x 4 piece of wood against a wall to make a wall mount bracket and place your screens so that it is easier for you to emulsion screens without having to bend over at all.


----------

